# Favourite BL Cover Art.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just thought i'd start a pointless but fun thread 

So whats your favourite BL Cover Art?

Personally Im split between _Gilead's Blood_:









The original publication of _Daemon World_:









Or _God-King_:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Blood Gorgons, Soul Hunter, and the new cover for First Heretic all stand out. A lot of the older ones do look dated nowadays.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I can't put them up But mines would be Storm of Iron and False Gods... for favorite book cover


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't decide between _Dark Apostle_: 









_Throne of Lies_: 









_Malus Darkblade_: 

















These four are all amazing, can't pick a favourite out of them. Although the presence of Spite in the 2nd Darkblade Omnibus makes it a strong contender.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

If I could only get a version of this as my wallpaper....


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Iam too drunk to bother finding pics but i would go with Gray Knights cover or the old storm of iron.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Path of the Warrior, as it is Eldar, and I am infatuated with Eldar for varying reasons... and its Gav Thorpe too.. exactly the same applies to him too...









Nemesis, as yet again, it focuses solely upon the figure in the center, also, being a Horus Heresy book, it will be of a high quality... Since Soul Hunter, I have always had a soft-spot for Assassins.. 









Say what you will about Mr. Zou, but this cover is just fantastic, and even if my mother was killed by an Ork, and somehow linked to the author himself, I would buy it.. and a poster of it.. if there was one..


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Sabbat Worlds Anthology









Redemption Corps









and although Talos is behind Malek, Soul Hunter. 









dont even get me started about Dead Men Walking...please...not even a full Lasgun...

CP


----------



## MercenaryQ (Apr 17, 2010)

I love all of the Ciaphas Cain covers and my favorite one is "Death or Glory"








It looks incredible. One can simply imagine the violence and adrenaline in the picture. Also i dig the side burns hahahaha

and of course as others have said The Soul Hunter cover. Simply epic :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Path of the Warrior, as it is Eldar, and I am infatuated with Eldar for varying reasons... and its Gav Thorpe too.. exactly the same applies to him too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are epic covers as well. If I had to pick my all time favourite its probably _Soul Hunter_ or _Throne of Lies_, _Blood Gorgons_ and _Dark Apostle_ in second, and _Malus Darkblade_ and _Path of the Warrior_ in third.


----------



## Orbital (Apr 18, 2010)

Currently loving


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

wow, the new NL - throne of lies and the blood gorgons book are both epic covers.
id have to go with the blood gorgons one as just a touch better. CSM are the shit.

this ones a little old, and not upto the new level of current covers but the Legion cover always got me. and im loving the cover of the first heretic as well.


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

False Gods, Soul Hunter and Path of the Warrior.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

soul hunters cover is epic! if i could i would get it tattooed on myself....for now i will just stick with soul hunter in chinease characters!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Witch hunter trilogy 

Best cover ever, look at that guys hat

(Would put in an image but have no idea how to!)


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lol either click the advanced tab when making a post or use photobucket or imageshack.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks hopefully you'll see it here now


----------

